
Completing 12 ridiculously hard challenges in 12 months - dsr12
https://medium.com/@maxdeutsch/m2m-day-1-completing-12-ridiculously-hard-challenges-in-12-months-9843700c741f
======
subroutine
Impressive he accomplished some of these. (I have only read through some; did
he successfully complete them all?)

So far the one that suck out to me was acquiring absolute pitch after one
month of training. My gf is a phd student jointly advised by two
auditory/music and perception scientists (VS Ramachandran and Diana Deutsch),
so i am constantly hearing about perfect pitch research. From our
conversations PP isnt something you just pick-up after a month of training.
Most life-long musicians don't even have PP, and instead rely on relative
pitch. I think he identified a very good strategy; that he had some musical
background I think was most critical in identifying those strategies than
anything else it could have contributed.

